# Complex case for immigration



## aspirant_pune (Jul 25, 2014)

Hello to everyone. Appreciate the efforts of all the contributors.

Here we go, let me explain my situation and probably someone out there might have an advice or two on how to proceed to the immigration application. My case is a bit more onto the complex side of it or i would say even weird to be honest.
I went to UK on a student visa and tried to switch from biology course to computers. I managed to get into a local college and complete a diploma and then moved on to a bit more reputed institution to complete PG Diploma in Information systems. On completion i enrolled myself for M.Sc IT and here comes the best part..on completion of first year due to education reform they started removing a few schools in the approved list of education providers that are qualified to offer courses to international students. Since my school was removed they have declined my visa and i was very upset and i couldnt come back to India right away. Eventually i ended up overstaying and i came back as i thought i had enuff of mourning. I came back and then started working as a system admin in small firm. Went on to complete MCSE and obtained a job as Systems engineer. Been in the same organization for 4.5 years now. Recently got my L1 B visa approved. But i always wanted to move to Canada and make a living there. 

Now that you know all the crap that i was thru  hope you could throw a few suggestions. I know that my credentials have to be validated , but how could i explain them about the colleges that rolled out and are non-existent as of today?

The job role i currently hold is very well on the skilled workers list. But since my education was from the otherside of the lake (biology during graduation) will it still be considered for immigration purposes?

Do you suggest to go for an agent or should i still get into this on my own? I know many have successfully done their applications with help from this forum.

I do apologize for a very extensive post, but hey i guess just the word complex couldn't get me a suggestion.  

Any help is very much appreciated.

Cheers !!! :wink:


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

aspirant_pune said:


> I went to UK on a student visa and tried to switch from biology course to computers. I managed to get into a local college and complete a diploma and then moved on to a bit more reputed institution to complete PG Diploma in Information systems. On completion i enrolled myself for M.Sc IT


How does one get admitted into a Master's program with only a diploma (or two) when a Bachelor's degree is usually the minimum requirement for entry into a Master's program.





> on completion of first year due to education reform they started removing a few schools in the approved list of education providers that are qualified to offer courses to international students.



That wasn't so much education 'reform' as it was clamping down on fake schools that international 'students' were using to beat the system and gain entry into the country when they would not have otherwise qualified for a visa.





> Since my school was removed they have declined my visa



If your school was removed from the list then it couldn't have been a legitimate school - which pretty much answers my question of how someone without a Bachelor's could have gained entry into a Master's program.





> and i was very upset and i couldnt come back to India right away. Eventually i ended up overstaying and i came back as i thought i had enuff of mourning.



So you are saying that you were too sad to obey the rules/law in the UK? And now you want to come to Canada?


----------



## aspirant_pune (Jul 25, 2014)

Just wat i was expecting. U hav no idea wat a third world country lads hav to go thru. May be you never have had know the term career switch or conversion courses where people wanted to move from one stream to another. Well then i believe no matter how i try to explain you wouldnt get it mate. And yeah a few unis which were reputed in UK were revoked too. And please dont answer query threads as if you were gonna have to look after the immigrants once they move to Canada. But appreciate you taking time for being so rude yet you were first contributor to my question. Plz dont drag it on mate.
I was under impression that we could get help with our queries on this forum. 

Cheers


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

aspirant_pune said:


> Just wat i was expecting. U hav no idea wat a third world country lads hav to go thru. May be you never have had know the term career switch or conversion courses where people wanted to move from one stream to another. Well then i believe no matter how i try to explain you wouldnt get it mate.


You "third world country lads" don't own the monopoly on having to "...know the term career switch or conversion courses..." it is an equal opportunity offender.

I have 12 years of experience as a pharmacy technician in Canada, yet I am unable to even _think about_ finding work in the UK without having to go through a 2 year apprenticeship program to become qualified to do _the exact same work_ here as I did when I lived in Canada... basically, I get to pay for the privilege of re-learning a job that I already know and have been doing for over a decade, (the last 5 years of which was as a "lead duty technician"), and any potential employer here in the UK who might hire me for my apprenticeship gets the benefit of an otherwise fully qualified technician for apprenticeship wages.

As it stands, because I'm waaaay older than 35 and not wanting to go the apprenticeship route, I've been forced into a career switch and am currently re-training to do something that I know I can do but am not nearly as interested in as my previous occupation.



aspirant_pune said:


> And please dont answer query threads as if you were gonna have to look after the immigrants once they move to Canada.


But how can we, the tax paying Canadian public, be given any guarantee that you _won't_ try to cheat the system in Canada if something happens there that is "upsetting" to you (and supposedly not so upsetting to others in the same situation?), given the fact that you so brazenly ignored UK immigration policy when your UK student visa was revoked/refused. If you've violated immigration law in once place, there's a good chance that you'll do it again in another... colchar is just trying to look out for the interests of the Canadian tax system and all of the immigrants who are in Canada and are following immigration rules to the letter of the law.



aspirant_pune said:


> I was under impression that we could get help with our queries on this forum.


Yes, but there's really no remedy for your query. Even if CIC doesn't refuse your application based upon your academic "record" (your two "diplomas" don't equate to a Bachelor's Degree in Canada) they can still choose to refuse you for the fact that you were an overstayer in the UK.... I know that if the roles were reversed (overstay in Canada and applying to go to the UK), the Home Office would tend to take a negative view on the Canadian overstay... I know this for a fact because they (Home Office) specifically ask if you've been refused a visa for any country and have you ever overstayed in any country.


BTW, what does an _American_ L1 B visa (basically an intra company transfer visa) have to do with _Canadian_ immigration policy? Despite what some people may think, Canada is an autonomous country, definitely _separate_ from the United States and quite capable of making its own immigration policy, so a USA issued visa has little to no bearing on what CIC will decide... it may look good on your application to come to Canada, but will not necessarily influence a decision in your favour. Besides, your L1-B visa is temporary in scope (5 years maximum stay, in your case) and does not ordinarily lead to permanent residence.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

aspirant_pune said:


> Just wat i was expecting. U hav no idea wat a third world country lads hav to go thru. May be you never have had know the term career switch or conversion courses where people wanted to move from one stream to another.



Changing careers is hardly a Third World issue, I have done it myself. And changing careers still does not explain how someone without a Bachelor's was allegedly admitted to a Master's program.

But that is not the point - the point is that you went to one of the fake schools that lost their status and you failed to obey UK rules/laws. 

And then to claim that you didn't obey the law because you were sad??? What a ridiculous rationalization that is.





> And please dont answer query threads as if you were gonna have to look after the immigrants once they move to Canada.



If they are using services that my tax dollars pay for then yes I (and all other Canadians) would, in essence, be looking after them.

People do not have some inalienable right to come here - being allowed into Canada is a privilege and it is high time you realized that. There are rules and based on your comments and past behaviour you have proven that you are unwilling to or incapable of obeying the rules.





> But appreciate you taking time for being so rude yet you were first contributor to my question. Plz dont drag it on mate.




First of all, you do not get to decide who can comment or what they can say. The fact of the matter is that you have proven that you cannot obey the rules.




> I was under impression that we could get help with our queries on this forum.



Some of us are more than willing to help those who wish to emigrate, but we are not willing to help those who have proven that they cannot or will not follow the rules and who are likely to take advantage of the generosity of their new country. As I said, being allowed into Canada is not a right, it is a privilege.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Yes, but there's really no remedy for your query. Even if CIC doesn't refuse your application based upon your academic "record" (your two "diplomas" don't equate to a Bachelor's Degree in Canada) they can still choose to refuse you for the fact that you were an overstayer in the UK.... I know that if the roles were reversed (overstay in Canada and applying to go to the UK), the Home Office would tend to take a negative view on the Canadian overstay... I know this for a fact because they (Home Office) specifically ask if you've been refused a visa for any country and have you ever overstayed in any country.



What do you think the chances are that he will admit to having overstayed in Britain?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

colchar said:


> What do you think the chances are that he will admit to having overstayed in Britain?


Probably slim to none, considering the US gave him a work permit.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Probably slim to none, considering the US gave him a work permit.



Damn, we're in agreement. I was going to propose a bet and figured I was going to make some easy money


----------



## aspirant_pune (Jul 25, 2014)

I guess you have no right to question the integrity of a person based on wat u read in a forum. And i would not hide the fact that i had overstayed in the UK. Why did you think i even mentioned it here in the first place. I do respect the immgriation laws and believe they are in there for a good reason. I had bad company and i was young back then. I do regret for wat i did, but i dont really appreciate u blabbering wat ever u feel like Colchar. And thanks for the clarification Canadiangirl.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

aspirant_pune said:


> *I guess you have no right to question the integrity of a person based on wat u read in a forum.* And i would not hide the fact that i had overstayed in the UK. Why did you think i even mentioned it here in the first place. I do respect the immgriation laws and believe they are in there for a good reason. I had bad company and i was young back then. I do regret for wat i did, but i dont really appreciate u blabbering wat ever u feel like Colchar. And thanks for the clarification Canadiangirl.


Sorry but we have every right, especially if we are questioning what information they have chosen to give us. You lay the information out and we comment. If the information seems suspicious or dodgy to us, CIC will certainlt pick up on the same and more.

Some questions:

In the application for the L1 B visa you say was approved recently did you have to admit to the UK visa overstay?

Why apply for a US L1B if your not going to use it?

Honestly, it makes you look like an immigration butterfly flitting from one country to the next looking for somewhere to settle without actually making a firm decision and sticlking to it. You have done the UK, althogh that didn't work out, now it's the US or Canada (possibly)


----------



## aspirant_pune (Jul 25, 2014)

JGK said:


> Sorry but we have every right, especially if we are questioning what information they have chosen to give us. You lay the information out and we comment. If the information seems suspicious or dodgy to us, CIC will certainlt pick up on the same and more.
> 
> Whats dodgy and what did i leave for speculation mate. Nothing. I gave the scenario. Thats all i did.
> 
> ...


This situation i put up was about 1o yrs ago and eversince, i had a stable job and family and am not 20+ where you try to take chances and mess around. And if you check the question i never mentioned i wanted to settle in US.



"I had enough of this. Thanks for all the comments. Please dont bother even replying to this thread anymore"


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

aspirant_pune said:


> I guess you have no right to question the integrity of a person based on wat u read in a forum.


We have every right to question a person's integrity based on the information they provide.





> I do respect the immgriation laws and believe they are in there for a good reason.


Your actions in Britain prove otherwise. Your actions there prove that you have no respect for the country's laws.


----------

